
Show HN: rofi-calc – do live calculations in rofi - Svenstaro
https://github.com/svenstaro/rofi-calc
======
Svenstaro
This is a plugin for rofi which abuses rofi a little bit in order to do live
calculations. This is a tool that I've needed a lot in the past. Usually when
I conversions like these I spin up WolframAlpha or such but it's so slow as
compared to hitting Super+C and just typing in what I want.

Since this uses the qalc tool from libqalculate you can even type in things
that are kind of natural language (just like in WolframAlpha). For instance,
try `250 + 30%` or `5000 EUR to BTC`.

Hopefully somebody finds this useful.

